# L-Lysine reduces stress, anxiety and cortisol levels..cool!



## Beggiatoa

*L-Lysine INCREASES GABA, reduces stress, anxiety.*

GABA is made from L-glutamine in the body. This reaction is dependent of LYsine. The more Lysine, the more GABA is produced..naturally. This means you don't have to worry about it crossing the BBB or anything like that. Lysine is cheap and worth the try 

I gave Lysine to my brother because I read that it helps regrow hair. I started him on a conservative supplement regime for anxiety, insomnia, stress and overall health. He's been taking fish oil, magnesium, taurine and some other stuff and he says he's been feeling great... Anyways, I decided to look into Lysine a little closer and this is what i found:

There's a relationship between diets low in Lysine and stress levels.

-Lysine controls herpes virus and outbreaks.
-Lysine is a precursor to carnitine (think L-carnitine!!) This can help burn fat and increase memory and concentration.
-can boost human growth hormone.
-can reduce Lipoprotein (a) and protect from heart disease.
-Good immune booster
-increases Glutathione (proximo20)



> Biomed Res. 2007 Apr;28(2):85-90.
> Oral treatment with L-lysine and L-arginine reduces anxiety and basal cortisol levels in healthy humans.Smriga M, Ando T, Akutsu M, Furukawa Y, Miwa K, Morinaga Y.
> Institute of Life Sciences, Ajimoto Co. Inc, 1-1 Suzuki-cho, 210-8681 Kawasaki-ku, Kawasaki-shi, Japan. [email protected]
> 
> Dietary supplementation with an essential amino acid L-lysine has been shown to reduce chronic anxiety in humans with low dietary intake of L-lysine. A combination of L-lysine and L-arginine has been documented to normalize hormonal stress responses in humans with high trait anxiety. The present study was carried out in one hundred eight healthy Japanese adults. The aim of study was to find out whether a week-long oral treatment with L-lysine (2.64 g per day) and L-arginine (2.64 g per day) reduces trait and stress-induced state anxiety and basal levels of stress hormones. We confirmed that, without regard to gender, the amino acid treatment significantly reduced both trait anxiety and state anxiety induced by cognitive stress battery. In addition, we found that the treatment with L-lysine and L-arginine decreased the basal levels of salivary cortisol and chromogranin-A (a salivary marker of the sympatho-adrenal system) in male subjects. These results of this double-blind, placebo controlled and randomized study confirm the previous findings in humans and animals and point to a combination of L-lysine and L-arginine as a potentially useful dietary intervention in otherwise healthy humans with high subjective levels of mental stress and anxiety.
> 
> PMID: 17510493 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]





> Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A. 2004 Jun 1;101(22):8285-8.
> 
> Lysine fortification reduces anxiety and lessens stress in family members in economically weak communities in Northwest Syria.
> 
> Smriga M, Ghosh S, Mouneimne Y, Pellett PL, Scrimshaw NS.
> 
> Institute of Life Sciences, Ajinomoto Co., Inc., 210-8681 Kawasaki, Japan.
> 
> Lysine is a limiting amino acid in diets based on wheat as the staple. In experimental animals, prolonged dietary lysine inadequacy increases stress-induced anxiety. If observed in humans, such a result would have a strong implication for the relationship between nutrition and communal quality of life and mental health. As part of a 3-month randomized double-blind study, we tested whether lysine fortification of wheat reduces anxiety and stress response in family members in poor Syrian communities consuming wheat as a staple food. In the lysine-fortified group, the plasma cortisol response to the blood drawing as a cause of stress was reduced in females, as was sympathetic arousal in males as measured by skin conductance. Lysine fortification also significantly reduced chronic anxiety as measured by the trait anxiety inventory in males. These results suggest that some stress responses in economically weak populations consuming cereal-based diets can be improved with lysine fortification.
> 
> PMID: 15159538 [PubMed - in process]


GABA, the (benzo-like) inhibitory neurotransmitter requires adequate Lysine in order for its conversion from GABA's precursor - Glutamate - to take place.

from here http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/inde ... sine&st=30
Someone claims they reduces their use of benzos by 90% after using lysine. How many here take Benzo?

This makes me wonder. What is happening to our food? We seem to be deficient in everything. We're not getting enough magnesium, taurine, thiamin...Lysine? The list goes on....


----------



## millenniumman75

Where can you get Lysine?


----------



## Beggiatoa

Iherb is one place but any supplement store will do. Best thing, this stuff is dirt cheap. Get the powder form which is more cost effective and it's nearly tasteless..so no gagging! Ever taken powdered magnesium glycinate? It tastes awful...awwww gad...lol


----------



## Beggiatoa

*Bump


----------



## Wellington

I take magnesium glycinate/lysinate. I get SOME lysine. Quercetin also increases gluthionone levels in the brain as well.


----------



## proximo20

Did you try lysine Begiiota?

I found these links.

1) Gastric Secretagogue Effect of Lysine Monohydrochloride

www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/citation/126/3267/255-a

2) arginine may stimulate the body's production of gastrin, a hormone that increases stomach acid

https://healthlibrary.epnet.com/Get...03-7f62-4563-8d47-5fe33da65dd4&chunkiid=21509

3) In the randomized, double-blind, placebo controlled trial, 29 healthy subjects at the upper limit of the normal range of an anxiety scale were given a mixture of L-lysine and L-arginine (3 grams each per day) for 10 days. The subjects were then asked to engage in public speaking in order to expose them to a social stress experience. Hormone levels, cardiovascular activation and skin conductance were measured.

Treatment with the two amino acids improved the way the body reacted to stress. Subjects treated with L-arginine and L-lysine experienced an improvement in levels of adrenocorticotropic hormone (a hormone that plays an important role in the function of the adrenal glands). They also experienced improvements in cortisol, adrenaline and noradrenaline levels. Galvanic skin responses (the measurement of the change in the electrical resistance of the skin in response to emotional stimuli) also was positively affected by the two amino acids during stress compared to the placebo. Increases in the heart rate and blood pressure in response to public speaking were not influenced by amino acid treatment.


----------



## proximo20

I just learned that lysine might be increasing cholesterol


----------



## Beggiatoa

I've been using 2.5 grams at night since I posted this. I can't use Arginine because it can reactivate latent viruses while Lysine keeps them at bay. I already suspect either a virus/bacteria as the reason my body is wearing down.

Can you elaborate on the cholesterol issue? Studies?


----------



## proximo20

Feeding diets with 4% L-lysine to the chick produces an elevation of plasma lipids which does not occur when feeding an excess of any other amino acid. Experiments were conducted to determine whether lysine-induced hyperlipidemia is secondary to the antagonistic effect of lysine on arginine or to the anorexia which accompanies lysine feeding, and in addition, whether the lysine-induced hypercholesterolemia is affected by chick age.

This is the study.

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/abstract/113/9/1777


----------



## Beggiatoa

> ...In all experiments gain and food intake were reduced by feeding chicks 4% lysine. Plasma cholesterol and triglyceride were elevated, but high-density-lipoprotein cholesterol, as a percentage of total, was reduced. Addition of dietary arginine up to 4% failed to reverse the depression in performance and elevation of plasma lipids. Pair-feeding the control diet to the amount consumed by lysine-fed chicks did not elevate plasma lipids above control levels. Thus, lysine-induced hyperlipidemia is not mediated by the antagonistic effect of lysine on arginine nor by the effect of lysine on food intake. The high-lysine diet prevented the normal decline in plasma cholesterol expected with advancing age of chicks. Preliminary results suggested that excess lysine stimulated cholesterol biosynthesis.


Good find dude, as usual.

4% of total protein intake is a lot. I weight 180 lbs. and eat that same number in grams, of protein everyday. 4% of 180 grams is around 7 grams everyday. I'm using less than half of that and getting results so I should be in the clear. This can also be monitored over time with a simple blood test. Your cholesterol wouldn't increase to dangerous levels overnight.

..and it also reduces lipoprotein cholesterol, an important marker for heart disease.

However, it does mean that I should probably cycle this. maybe 3 weeks on, 1 week off or something like that.


----------



## Beggiatoa

On the other hand, it antagonizes Arginine. That's good if you have a virus but bad for everything else. The study also said pairing it with equal amounts of or Arginine DID NOT raise anything so balance is key.

I think I get it. Wheat doesn't have a lot of Lysine in ratio with other Amino acids. I've been eating a lot of Quinoa lately and that has as much lysine as meat. The reason it lowered stress in the study was because these people's diet used wheat as a staple, creating a deficiency. Correcting that corrected stress levels.


----------



## LALoner

I once bought L-Lysine at Trader Joe's and the cute girl at the register gave me a dirty look. So when I got home I googled some stuff up and found out that the main use is to slow down Herpes. I figure on the odd chance I ever get a woman back to my place I don't want to have any Lysine sitting around.


----------



## X33

Here's the result of the 1st paper, what do you all think?
STAI = State Trait Anxiety Inventory (subjective measure of stress/anxiety)


----------



## Beggiatoa

X33,

Thanks for posting that. It's very promising. So, 3 grams of both Lysine and arginine and in around 10 days, you'll feel less stressed. Any volunteers?


----------



## ju_pa

I supplement my glutamine with sauerkraut and get lysine from the pan-salt I use. Works well!


----------



## Beggiatoa

I'm going to give this method an honest try once again. After trying everything under the sun, this seems to be the most logical and inexpensive way to tackle anxiety. Not even magnesium is all that wonderful anymore.

Did anyone stick to this plan ?


----------



## clovereater

Hi beggiatoa, how has this been going?
Are you not taking selenium anymore? I know how frustrating it is when supplements stop working. I've tried a huge amount myself also.


----------



## Beggiatoa

I still use selenium. I didn't imply social anxiety, just general anxiety. By the way, I've been using lysine with arginine and it's great. I have more muscle mass and it's also helping me loose weight. The anxiety is a littl better also.


----------



## ju_pa

Beggiatoa said:


> I still use selenium. I didn't imply social anxiety, just general anxiety. By the way, I've been using lysine with arginine and it's great. I have more muscle mass and it's also helping me loose weight. The anxiety is a littl better also.


Have you tried taurine ? Or Glycine ? How about your ferrum levels ? Have you tried potassium ? (I can eat 50 bananas and still need potassium).

I think I am completely GA/SA free now. I have heart pounding but it doesn't come only in social situations but also when climbing up the stairs etc. It doesn't affect my anxiety. It's like completely separated. I bought iron today. Heart starts to pound faster to get more oxygen into red blood cells. If you have low red blood cell count, heart has to work harder ? I'm not definitely sure but iron makes sense for my palpitation. Nothing else has helped. Maybe too much omega 6-s but I have now tried to eat only fish for some time.

I am willing to answer any questions if anyone has. Does having no anxiety feels good ? well you will finally get used to it and you won't be so thrilled about it. But I can't thank enough that something that has brought me to this point where there's no obstacles and where I just feel at my best.


----------



## robertz

ju_pa said:


> I bought iron today. Heart starts to pound faster to get more oxygen into red blood cells. If you have low red blood cell count, heart has to work harder ? I'm not definitely sure but iron makes sense for my palpitation. Nothing else has helped.


I also take Iron bisglycinate. It's been two weeks but the fatigue and the exercise performance has noticeably improved.


----------



## ju_pa

robertz said:


> I also take Iron bisglycinate. It's been two weeks but the fatigue and the exercise performance has noticeably improved.


(Y)


----------



## MattFoley

Wow well I was just going to post some of the same studies you did. I thought they were really obscure so I'm surprised to see them here. I've been taking 3 mg of lysine and arginine for the past 2 months and have noticed some improvements. It's not drastic but I find myself far more able to control my nerves and they're much less intense in general. Definitely worth trying out.


----------



## Beggiatoa

I can support that, becks. I've been using 3 grams Lysine and Arginine and now after a few months, I can say that my anxiety has improved dramatically. Even in situations that would spur anxiety, like confrontations, I remain calm and don't feel the adrenaline rush. 

This is by far the best anxiety remedy I've discovered. It takes time though, so be patient with it.


----------



## Beggiatoa

Lysine is depleted in stress as mentioned in the study in page 1. Lysine is even depleted when one is subjected to mental stress causing mental fatigue. PMID: 17160370

To make matters worse, lysine is the limiting amino acids in wheat based diets, which makes up the majority of us. So, stress causes the body to use up Lysine, which leads to more stress. This lysine is not replenished by our diet. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## mark555666

Hey there Beggiatoa, I'm also starting to wonder if I should test Lysine. I know my magnesium has it.

*Source Naturals, Theanine Serene with Relora, 60 Tablets*

I recently started with this supplement with the following ingredients:

Magnesium (as magnesium chelate) 300 mg 
GABA 500 mg 
Taurine 450 mg
L-Theanine 200 mg
Relora (a proprietary blend of a patented extract from Magnolia officinalis bark and a patent pending extract from Phellodendron amurense bark) 150 mg 
Holy Basil Leaf Extract (5:1) 100 mg

And I can say it *cured *me so far! I hope it keeps working. You need to take two tabs but usually I just take one. After trying so many stuff I found that this stuff is in a other league. It works better than any benzo/SSRI I have ever tried! Time to throw them out my house? :idea
Should I cycle these supplements? I ask you because you are the sup expert here lol.

Note: I also respond to other supps that decrease cortisol like Rhodiola rosea. I want to do thyroid test and test for adrenal fatigue. High cortisol is the symptoms but does not treat the underlying issue. Stress sucks:no

*Beggiatoa*

How do you respond to supps like Relora, aswagandha etc? Thanks


----------



## Beggiatoa

Freesix, 

Low lysine levels lead to high cortisol and stress. Read the study again. Relora worked well for a while. But then, it started giving me anxiety. It was weird. Same thing with the weight loss. I lost weight at first, then it became ineffective. So, it's a quick fix but not for long term. Aswagandha never did anything for me. I'm becoming practical with supplementation in that I'm trying to figure out what my body needs but is not getting enough of. This is my approach now and it's working for me.

All these other herbs wont work unless your physiology and biochemistry is optimal. That is, you have adequate levels of all the vitamins, minerals and amino acids that your body needs.


----------



## PDXRyan

I have no idea if this stuff is making a difference and I don't want to jinx it if it is but I've been taking one 800mg pill a day for the last week and I've been doing pretty dang good this week. I'm not 100% (shoot, I haven't been 100% in 18 years) but last week I didn't have any motivation to leave the house for anything. The constant nagging of anxiety was always there. Didn't want to go to school. Didn't want to make plans with friends. 
This week I have not minded going to school. Didn't question myself if I was going to feel panicky or whatever. I made plans to have lunch with a girl and not too scared of it. This is good. Hope it has to do with taking the L-lysine. I want to kick this anxiety/panic/agoraphobia out of my life in a natural way. I'll check back in after a few more weeks.


----------



## Beggiatoa

Imagine that and you're only using 800 mg. This study and others like it support doses up to 3 grams. Play with the dose a little more.


----------



## MattFoley

You really should try to take L-lysine and L-arginine in conjunction. 3 grams like Beggiatoa says. Of the few studies there are, most of them used L-lysine and L-arginine.


----------



## Beggiatoa

I sleep a lot better since I started using Arginine. Arginine increases levels of nitric oxide which is involved in sleep.


----------



## ju_pa

Beggiatoa said:


> I sleep a lot better since I started using Arginine. Arginine increases levels of nitric oxide which is involved in sleep.


humming through the nose will increase NO too


----------



## iamcarlbrain

I've been lurking around these forums for the past few days looking for something to help out with my social anxiety. My social anxiety is more on the mild side I think, but bothers me nonetheless. Because I just moved to a new place and have no friends here, I'm finally going to make an attempt at alleviating myself of this problem. I picked up some L-Lysine and L-Arginine and I'm going to be starting off taking 2.5g or 3g a day of each. In addition to this, I'm going to try to start exercising more (daily, in the morning) and will do Dr. Richards' Overcoming Social Anxiety program. I'll try to remember to come back in a month or so and report my progress. I'm pretty optimistic at this point, though.


----------



## unreasonable man

I had tried a little bit of lysine, and though I can't guarantee it wasn't cognitive bias/placebo, it did seem to make me feel a little less stressed/panicked. It was almost like taking a very small dose of alprazolam. I can't make any guarantees and I'm always a skeptic. I would definitely try it more extensively if I could find it locally at a good price, I just can't seem to get my hands on any and don't like using internet shops. As long as they are properly advised by a physician I would recommend a person in similar circumstances to me at least try it. It is something I would like to learn more about.


----------



## AlekParker

You can get Lysine pretty cheap in powdered form. I got a 1 lb supply which will probably last 2 years if I take 5 g a day.

It only cost $15 online. The brand was 'NOW' 


I must warn you the powder tastes like Sh*t! Lysine is an amino acid.

Please keep us updated on how the Lysine has helped guys!!

Also is it necessary to take arginine too? Wouldn't that just cancel the lysine?


----------



## kdvwest

AlekParker said:


> You can get Lysine pretty cheap in powdered form.
> I got a 1 lb supply which will probably last 2 years if I take 5 g a day. It only cost $15 online.
> 
> Also is it necessary to take arginine too? Wouldn't that just cancel the lysine?


 5 grams per day would average around 120.8$ over 2 years, not 15$.

I read a few studies to support arginine use along side lysine, but that's for the user to opinionate though. A lot of things can conflict with either other, so you might just study that aspect of it.

edit: Purebulk also sells this stuff @ 23$ / 1KG . I never used them, but just a thought.


----------



## PDXRyan

Well, I'm going on a couple weeks now and my anxiety is still so much lower than 'normal' since I've been taking L-lysine. I keep knocking on wood that it's actually the cause for my calmer feelings. Oh yeah, I thought the pills were 800mg's but it's actually only 500mg's which I take one per day.


----------



## MattFoley

The studies are few and far between but of the few there the most signifigant study was done with *3g of both L-lysine and L-arginine*. This is what people should be aiming for if they want to try this.


----------



## iamcarlbrain

Just got through with both the bottle of L-Lysine and L-Arginine. 2.5 grams a day of each (1.5g with breakfast, 1g with dinner). I bumped it up to 3 grams the for the final days. Never felt any different at all. Took it for about 3 weeks; I won't be going back and buying more. Fortunately, exercise does help and I seem to be making progress with Dr. Richard's program.


----------



## Beggiatoa

iamcarlbrain said:


> Just got through with both the bottle of L-Lysine and L-Arginine. 2.5 grams a day of each (1.5g with breakfast, 1g with dinner). I bumped it up to 3 grams the for the final days. Never felt any different at all. Took it for about 3 weeks; I won't be going back and buying more. Fortunately, exercise does help and I seem to be making progress with Dr. Richard's program.


Give it more time. I took it for over a month before I noticed anything. This isn't supposed to be a quick temporary fix like benzos. This is working at the root of the problem. The lack of Lysine in a mostly grain based diet (where lysine is the limiting amino acid) is what's causing the anxiety in most cases. So like I said, give it time.

I seperate the lysing and arginine. I take 3 grams Lysine in the AM and 3 grams arginine throughout the day with P5P (B6). All aminos need B6 to be activated.


----------



## iamcarlbrain

Beggiatoa said:


> Give it more time. I took it for over a month before I noticed anything. This isn't supposed to be a quick temporary fix like benzos. This is working at the root of the problem. The lack of Lysine in a mostly grain based diet (where lysine is the limiting amino acid) is what's causing the anxiety in most cases. So like I said, give it time.
> 
> I seperate the lysing and arginine. I take 3 grams Lysine in the AM and 3 grams arginine throughout the day with P5P (B6). All aminos need B6 to be activated.


 If it's the fact that it's a grain-based diet it really should be affecting me nor should it really be affecting the vast majority of the people on here. People that don't get the full spectrum of essential amino acids are people that don't get go days without getting a decent portion of animal/soy protein and who otherwise don't complement their amino acids by eating a diverse selection of foods. We're talking the same grains day and night with maybe a little bit of food diversity but not much. I eat eggs daily and am otherwise good about making sure I get enough protein from good sources. I shouldn't need to supplement certain amino acids.


----------



## Beggiatoa

Then don't see it as having a deficiency. Instead, see the supplements as having a therapeutic effect. The studies say it still works.


----------



## Fofa

Beggiatoa said:


> I can support that, becks. I've been using 3 grams Lysine and Arginine and now after a few months, I can say that my anxiety has improved dramatically. Even in situations that would spur anxiety, like confrontations, I remain calm and don't feel the adrenaline rush.
> 
> This is by far the best anxiety remedy I've discovered. It takes time though, so be patient with it.


Hi, read a lot of posts by you. thx! you contributed a lot to these forum and people suffering anxiety.

Beggiatoa but as i see you stack was changing/evolutioning.

You liked magnesium taurate, manganese, selenium, lysine. But the effectiveness of each supplement depends on the stack. Can you please share the STACK you find most effective for all these years? And describe thet role each suplement plays in it. Are you still using magnesium taurate? manganese?

many thx! have to register as user to find your last posts)


----------



## sleepytime

Fofa said:


> Hi, read a lot of posts by you. thx! you contributed a lot to these forum and people suffering anxiety.
> 
> Beggiatoa but as i see you stack was changing/evolutioning.
> 
> You liked magnesium taurate, manganese, selenium, lysine. But the effectiveness of each supplement depends on the stack. Can you please share the STACK you find most effective for all these years? And describe thet role each suplement plays in it. Are you still using magnesium taurate? manganese?
> 
> many thx! have to register as user to find your last posts)


I was thinking exactly the same from searching the supplement threads. Beggiatoa, is it a case that some of these things stopped working after a while for you?


----------



## Beggiatoa

Its' not that they stopped working for me. I have a couple of medical problems that I devote most of my research time. Because of this, I have to limit how many supplements I use everyday and I tend to sacrifice things once I get bored of them. lol

All of these things have worked. But if I were to choose the top three for SA, I would say they are Lysine/Arginine, selenium and manganese. I'm currently toying with magnesium threonate, which crosses the blood brain barrier more than other kinds of magnesium. I hope it'll have a positive effect on SA.


----------



## sleepytime

Thanks Beggiatoa, I think I'll try the Lysine/Argnine combo next. 

I've been using magnesium glycinate 400g per day, and niacinamide 500g per day for the last few weeks. It's hard to say if this has helped or not, if it did then it's subtle. I feel a little bit better in general but my mood and anxiety levels have always fluctuated postively and negatively over periods of time, so it's impossible to judge.


----------



## mark555666

Been using this stuff for some days and seems to work. Better libido. No anxiety, damn good stuff. Use both l-arginine and l - lysine @3 grams. I started this the same day as kava kava, so I can't exactly tell how it works alone (however I tried kava before without results, this time better brand). Stay tuned, will update.


----------



## namespace11

Freesix88 said:


> Been using this stuff for some days and seems to work. Better libido. No anxiety, damn good stuff.


No anxiety?:um At what degree was your anxiety? Severe, moderate or mild?


----------



## lazy

X33 said:


> Here's the result of the 1st paper, what do you all think?
> STAI = State Trait Anxiety Inventory (subjective measure of stress/anxiety)
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-with-l-lysine-and-l-arginine-reduces-anxiety


The salivary cortisol test when measured after 20 minutes of stress, it looks bad ?? Why is the placebo group experiencing less cortisol production after the stress test? What does that mean in layman? Hmm I am even reading that chart right?? damn.


----------



## emptybottle2

It also keeps cold sores away and helps them heal faster.


----------



## crayzyMed

Its good stuff also helps shizophrenia like disorders.


----------



## lazy

i ****in' hate americans right now they have all the good online stores and UPS sucks


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

lazy said:


> i ****in' hate americans right now they have all the good online stores and UPS sucks


Lmao I know that feeling too 
Apparently Canada is even worse than Australia as far as what supplements you can get through customs and you guys seem to have more stuff that's just generally banned for sale.
Americans just have it so goddamn good when it comes to easy access to supplements and pricing.


----------



## namespace11

lazy said:


> i ****in' hate americans right now they have all the good online stores and UPS sucks


L-lysine isn't readily available at local food stores there in Canada? :blank That is strange.


----------



## lazy

No idea, I've transformed to a full on shut-in and decided to revisit my supplement starting craze. Anyways, not lysine in particular just when you start wanting something more specific then you start envying americans  like bulk powders, certain compound-binded minerals, and prices. Pretty much the only thing stopping me from using UPS is that I live in an apartment, and they leave the info notice sticker right beside the buzzer numpad and that leaves it open for juvenile delinquents to rip off (paranoia). My local post office leaves the info notice inside my mailbox, and my dad can pick it up later on if nobody answered the buzzer.


----------



## yes

I think Lysine works. I tried 1000mg a day for a couple months. The thing I noticed with it is that it decreases anxiety a small amount, but it it also delays anxiety after that point. What I mean is, eventually it kicks it, but I felt like it took much longer. Eventually I stopped noticing it doing anything, ran out, and then stopped taking it. For about 2 weeks after I was wondering why I was so tired and wondering why I was unconsciously monitoring things more than usual, I think it was due to not having the lysine. I will start it up again once I get a job and have more interaction and then NEED it. I don't like the price so I'll not go that route for now.


----------



## john1234

the only problem i have with my anxiety is neck and scalp muscle tension. Does L lysine help relax neck muscles?


----------



## db4805

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Lmao I know that feeling too
> Apparently Canada is even worse than Australia as far as what supplements you can get through customs and you guys seem to have more stuff that's just generally banned for sale.
> Americans just have it so goddamn good when it comes to easy access to supplements and pricing.


they're just fattening us up for the kill:|


----------



## AOXEAM

This thread probably deserves a bump.

Normally I do not post on these brain-type forums, I admit. I am usually the one that doesn't contribute and only takes. But not this time.

Who knows about this combination.. but I am going to give it a try as well and report back here with the results. I've specifically created an account just to make a reply to this thread alone because Google doesn't come up with hardly any first-hand reports on the Lysine + Arginine combo and it could be very important.

More to come later.


----------



## Maverick34

throw in some vitamin B6 or use it alone... you won't regret it


----------



## Doubletree

Just wanted to get some feedback if I could about prolonged lysine use. I've been taking 1,000 mg a day for over five years. My GP says it's no big deal since you get it naturally through your diet anyway. I suffer from anxiety due to cold sores (irrationally since I get only one every year or so on the lysine but anxiety doesn't care how trivial your worries are). Anyway, just wondering if anyone knew of any studies about prolonged use. I can't find anything.


----------



## Sacrieur

Doubletree said:


> Just wanted to get some feedback if I could about prolonged lysine use. I've been taking 1,000 mg a day for over five years. My GP says it's no big deal since you get it naturally through your diet anyway. I suffer from anxiety due to cold sores (irrationally since I get only one every year or so on the lysine but anxiety doesn't care how trivial your worries are). Anyway, just wondering if anyone knew of any studies about prolonged use. I can't find anything.


There are no negative repercussions. L-lysine is an amino acid.


----------



## Maverick34

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...eIngredientId=237&activeIngredientName=LYSINE

http://www.livestrong.com/l-lysine-side-effects/

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-lysine-side-effects.htm this link mentions cold sores


----------



## whitney1961

I certainly agree that Lysine does have some benefits. But depending on your goals, Lysine does not actually help you build more muscles. Plus taking too much of it, according to a certain research, can lead to toxicity... Maybe an appropriate amount of it will be enough to help you reap those good benefits.. If you opt for complete nutritional benefits, you can also try some good supplements out there, just make sure to choose the best one...


----------



## Wizard1969

I have been diagnosed with General anxiety and social anxiety disorders. I take no medication for it, I am scared of benzos. I actually became an alcoholic, self medicating my anxiety. I am clean now. Based on the Japanese study, I started taking 1500mg x 2 each of both L-Lysine and L-Arginine, not having necessarily a lot of hope. I can honestly tell you it's like a miracle. I wake up in the morning full of anxiety, take my "medication" and the anxiety disappears within a short time. The difference between taking it and not taking it is so pronounced, my wife can tell when I am due for my second dose. I would urge anyone to try it if they suffer from anxiety. My only fear is that it will stop working as my body gets used to it or some such thing.


----------

